# testing the bugs...



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well my gf finally got her bugs on and wanted to test them out but there not much mud around the house right now so here it is in one of the few holes nothing special but it was still too easy for her...
MOV02100.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

MOV02103.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice vids.
What size bugs were they?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hey yer not kiddin! that dude in the 2nd vid does have my exact bike 
for now....


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the bugs are 27x10 and 27x12 and steve i wasnt kidding when i said that only thing different is my buddy has a few pounds on ya lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

He needs some snorks on that mofo!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i know i keep telling him that but he is a cheap bastart lol he wont snork cuz he says it cost too much but little does he know that 2500 rebuild cost a lil more then 60 for the snorks, but he will learn one day


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep he needs snokels BAD riding like that. he will regret it sooner or later.

I got a friend i ride with a lot that has the same green brute too. His even has MIMB snorkels ( done by me :biggrin I bet it looks just like yours Steve with the stockers on it.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> the bugs are 27x10 and 27x12 and steve i wasnt kidding when i said that only thing different is my buddy has a few pounds on ya lol


I almost bought some 27 bugs before i got the 28 zillas. Them bugs are some good tires.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> Yep he needs snokels BAD riding like that. he will regret it sooner or later.
> 
> I got a friend i ride with a lot that has the same green brute too. His even has MIMB snorkels ( done by me :biggrin I bet it looks just like yours Steve with the stockers on it.


 
Yep, that's exactly how mine sits right this very minute since i gave my tires away.
soon soon will i be riding taller.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

metal man i love your bike but there is one thing you need............winch


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hey man, now u need to get her a 6" lift.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

shoot man if i do that she will outdo me and that cant happen plus she has a heavy thumb that always =


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

lilbigtonka said:


> metal man i love your bike but there is one thing you need............winch


The winch is on a very...very.......... .... .......very long list


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

nice.


your buddy on the brute is just asking for it. :34:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

twisted you aint tellin me nothing i dont know brotha lol he will learn, but now he is starting to think about snorking her


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he better start thinking. 
These engines HATE water and once you sink one I think the clock starts tickin!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Wheres the vids? Can't see em...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

they are there atleast on my computer they are


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

They are there now! Nice Vids


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

you only need a winch if you get stuck or are riding with another brand,cough po po cough, lol
good videos, i wanted to se the sport bike attempt it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what does this sign say?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it is our sign we put up it says no trespassers lol or however you spell it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh  so that's yer place. Sweet


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nah, they just claimed it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

actually we are going to go ride down the creek more it finally got shallow enough to do so we will hopefully have vids too something more ppl need to do on this site


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I'm going tomorrow... taking the camera!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG MARK IT IN THE BOOKS!!
POLARIS425 WILL ACTUALLY RIDE -- AND NOT ON CONCRETE!!
:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

he's gon' get stuck cus he forgot how to wiggle it. all ya gotta do on concrete is sit there =/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bull **** i aint forgot how to nothing! But I hope I still dont have the 29.5 Law sydrome where I haul off in every hole... haha... then i will get stuck!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You won't. I rode mine with stockers on it after i lost my laws. 
Make you feel less equipped.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> The winch is on a very...very.......... .... .......very long list


If you get a winch...get a Venom. Go to there website and order. Its alot cheaper and last longer in Mud/water. I have had 2 and they have been great. I have another Warn on my Brute now cause it came with one but its about to be in the pile of junked out Warns I have now....my pile will then have 5 in it. I almost have enough junk to put another one together. LOL!!! Warns are a waste of money IMO....Alot of people love them though...I guess they have more money than me...LOL!!! I use to be a die haed Warn guy. Then I finally bought a Venom...Man...the pull harder and last longer. $150 too..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dont you mean Viper?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lololol


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> dont you mean Viper?


That's what I'm gonna get when I get one.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it's a good one. They've gotten better and better with every model release. 
I STILL have one of the original first generations that isn't sealed at all and it runs underwater. How, I have no clue..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> metal man i love your bike but there is one thing you need............winch


Why, does he ride with Honda's too?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

lol i dont know but around here im winching left and right hahahaha but def not cuz i need it


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> what does this sign say?


 
Don't drive over the gators or pulbic watershed.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

campsite 1A =/


----------

